# Predator 301 on MTD 24/5



## jhud (Oct 10, 2021)

Hi everyone. New member. Good to be here. I have been lurking these forums for quite a bit now looking for what I am about to ask, but have not had much luck. I have an 1995 MTD 24/5. The engine quit on me at the end of last winter. During the summer I have been looking to get a 212cc engine, but due to the shortages and whatever else, I have been unable to get one unless I drive 250 miles or so. I DO have a 301cc sitting on my bench I got from a friend for cheap. I got it bolted onto my blower but forgot about the shaft width and pulley sizes. The 301 has a 1" wide shaft. I figured I would get a AK27x1 for the auger which seems about the same as the stock one. I am having an issue with the wheel drive pulley though. Smallest one I can find with a 1in bore is 2.5in. Will that one be too big? I feel like it might want to drag me down the driveway if I go that big but I am not 100 percent sure. My next thought was to get a 3in pulley for the auger and get the 2.5 in for the wheels, and then rev the engine down a little bit.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

What is your machines model number? Also was the old engine that came off a dual shaft engine?


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

What size is the stock pulley?


----------



## jhud (Oct 10, 2021)

crazzywolfie said:


> What is your machines model number? Also was the old engine that came off a dual shaft engine?


Not sure on the model number. Doesn't have any tags on it. I bet there used to be a tag where the paint came off. The old engine was a dual shaft engine.


----------



## jhud (Oct 10, 2021)

deezlfan said:


> What size is the stock pulley?


2" for the wheels, and 2 3/4" for the auger


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Not only the pulley size, which should be smaller as the cam turns at a slower rate than the crank I am told, but you will also have to flip (mirror image ) the drive linkages, as the cam spins opposite the crank. I have done this procedure, putting an older single shaft 7HP Tecumseh on a newer Ariens 724 with slight modifications, without too much difficulty, but some machines might require welding or intensive modifications. Many times its easier to replace it with another dual shaft engine.


----------



## jhud (Oct 10, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> Not only the pulley size, which should be smaller as the cam turns at a slower rate than the crank I am told, but you will also have to flip (mirror image ) the drive linkages, as the cam spins opposite the crank. I have don this on an Ariens 724 with slight modifications, without too much difficulty, but some machines might require welding or intensive modifications. Many times its easier to replace it with another dual shaft engine.


I already got the drive linkages flipped over. Wasn't too bad. Just had to do some minor welding.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Those snowblower engines, or any small engine for that matter, were designed and meant to be operated at full throttle. Throttling down an engine on a snowblower while operating will not give you good results .....

I found my smaller pulley at Tractor Supply ... you might have to go online for yours?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Upon a quick search, the 1 inch shaft may limit you to a smaller pulley other than 2.50.

My conversion was on a 3/4 shaft, and I put on a 1.75 OD pulley, which I modified slightly to give me belt alignment.


----------



## jhud (Oct 10, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> Upon a quick search, the 1 inch shaft may limit you to a smaller pulley other than 2.50.
> 
> My conversion was on a 3/4 shaft, and I put on a 1.75 OD pulley, which I modified slightly to give me belt alignment.


Yeah that's my issue. I don't think a 2in pulley with a 1 inch shaft even exists to be honest.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

any pictures of the machine?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I suppose you could go with say a smaller 3/8 inch belt instead of a 1/2 inch on the drive, if that is what it came with, possibly dropping it in the V a bit more .... heck, some of the older Ariens came with a 3/8 inch belt to run both. ... I imagine its the auger belt that takes the most abuse. Probably would not give it that much of an effect.


----------



## jhud (Oct 10, 2021)

crazzywolfie said:


> any pictures of the machine?


I'll post some when I get home from work


----------

